# navy and air force



## koss78a (7 Sep 2005)

HEllo i would like to know if anyone on here is in the navy and  airforce?

REason, i m 27 years old male, and im thinking of pursuing a career in the canadian military.
I cant make up my mind to what of the 3 divisions to go into :army.navy.air.?

I would like to know experiences from each of the 3 divisions as to how their whole life is like?

For example, what is it like to in the navy to live on a ship all the time? do u get to see the day of light or are you always stuck inside under artificial light?

thank you


----------



## CallOfDuty (7 Sep 2005)

Hey there Koss...............take some time and read through the forums......there is a wealth of info here if you take the time to look around.  Try the search feature at the top of the page, it works well.
  Cheers 
Steve 
Ps.  Go Navy!!


----------



## Infanteer (7 Sep 2005)

Do you know Morse Code?  Here is something to try:

..- ... . / ... . .- .-. -.-. .... / ..-. ..- -. -.-. - .. --- -.


----------

